
Ask HN: What questions would you ask someone to assess their maturity? - Starknaked
Like for an interview of someone new to your industry.
======
badpun
Maturity is not necessarily a good trait in an employee. Companies hire recent
grads specifically because they are immature and will be easier to manipulate.
And conversely, companies are often wary of older, mature candidates because
such employees won't be easy to manipulate and exploit.

Also, mature people usually come to the conclusion that working a job for
someone is pretty sucky way to live, and will either come to terms with it,
which often leads to trying to get as little done for as much money as
possible (i.e. getting a good deal), or will want to go independent, which
will make them unhappy while they're employed. These issues are usually non-
existent in the graduate crowd, as they are just amazed that someone is
treating them as adults, giving them responsibility and paying for completion
of tasks.

------
throwaway808080
Anything to do with several possible answers and assessing how they lay out
different solutions, their trade off and work towards a pragmatic and
incremental solution.

------
odomojuli
Speaking from the perspective of someone who entered the industry relatively
young and had the opportunity to grow into management roles: I'd say the
hallmark of maturity is willingness to adapt to change, take necessary risks
and overall maintain their individual interests in projects responsibly.
Maturity is in fact, just survival. That is, do you think this person can hold
their own, choose their tactics and strategy wisely and pick their battles?
Passion is good, maturity is nice to have, but I'm consistently surprised by
what young and old people can do given the right opportunity, the right
management and the right culture.

------
gshdg
That depends. What do you consider to be the hallmarks of “maturity” or
“immaturity”?

------
avichalp
Asking what questions they would ask. You can tell a lot about a person by the
questions they ask.

~~~
tudelo
I only ever really ask interviewers about what they work on and their general
day to day. What more is there to really ask?

Or do you mean, if the tables were turned, what would you ask?

